# dog being sick and not eating



## martawalczak (Nov 5, 2011)

hi i have a one year old jack russell westie puppy. my parents have gone on holiday last monday and they're coming back in 2 days time, since then jack (my dog) has hardly been eating i even got some milk and bread for him which he usually goes crazy about. he's sick about 5 times a day and its a yellowy brown colour it only just started 2 days ago but im really worried he'll get dehydrated and he won't drink either. my mum has said he probably just misses them and i shouldn't worry too much about it as they're coming back soon but im still really scared he hasnt had and illnesses before. i would be really greatful if you could help me out on this one


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I disagree you should be worried and you must take him to the vet - it has been going on far too long. The yellow bile is most probably because of acid in the stomach but if he is not holding food down and not drinking he will worsen pretty quickly.

I would certainly stop giving the dog milky products at the moment.

I would suggest you take the dog to vet asap.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I agree he needs to go to the vets as soon as possible. If he's not eating or drinking and being sick a lot then the vet needs to see him. He will be dehydrated so please get him to the vet as soon as you can.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

you must take your dog to the vet, and i would try give him some water if you can even mayb put some on a spoon and try get him to take a little bit or put some on your finger tips, dehydration can be dangerous, do you have an emergancy vets number you could call out tonight? im sure your parents wont mind and the fee can probably be paid on thier return. let them know first though. 

i hope he gets better soon


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo (Nov 4, 2011)

You should go to the vet. The dog may be sick or something.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

He needs to see a vet. Missing your parents could well stop him eating but it should not stop him drinking and it should not make him sick. Do you have a syringe about? If so, get some water down him with that, but get him to the vet asap.

Is he panting a lot by any chance?


----------



## Labman (Sep 20, 2011)

I echo the opinions of those above, get him to the vets quick sharp and also i am not sure milk is good for him i believe that dogs have little or none of the enzyme required to digest the lactose in milk, i think they do a lactose free milk, not sure but maybe worth checking out.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Goats milk is fine for dogs and with raw egg beaten in is also nutritious. Probiotic yogurt and a little honey (natural antibiotic) is also good for ikky tums. I would also go to the vet but he will most likely give antibiotics which in turn is bad for the stomach  but not eating and drinking is not something you should take lightly. Sardines in tom sauce or pilchards are often accepted as is cheese to perhaps start him off eating again along with cooked chicken, I personally don't give rice as it's an unnecessary grain. 

Hope he improves and your parents come back soon, poor baby.


----------

